# Smallest brag ever....



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

This has got to be the most insignificant, smallest brag ever but here goes......Gracie went into the black tub after running the sheep, laid down in it, with her paws propped over the side in front.







It was the cutest thing ever - she HATES going into the pool and avoids it all costs. Last week I had to lift her in, today she went in and laid down. I brought my camera to take pictures ......and both sets of batteries were dead <grrrrr> Oh well, next week. The trainer feels Gracie's got the idea and can train only once a week - woo hoo!

Oh......and I had to empty the tub as Gracie peed in the tub





















Only MY girl!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

that she peed in the tub! She had to learn to chill after making those sheep behave!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

silly Gracie!

Sounds like you are having fun chasing, um er, herding those sheep around!

No matter how small, a brag is still a brag!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Boy can I relate!

I remember the day Doerak laid down in the water tub after herding sheep in 90+ degree weather. This is a dog that prefers not to get the morning dew on his tootsies in the morning. 

But when he finally decided to plop down, I could just feel his relief.


----------

